# HELP!! 72" or 66" Frame?



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

I am getting the 14'x25.5 aire lion. I have done so much searching for info that I drempt of frames last night. Does anyone own these tubes and can help me decide between these two frames? I want the best of both worlds...to carry a reasonable amount of gear, but still be fast. It will be run on san juan, salt, delores, westwater, GC........ Any help friends?-B


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Bigger is always better IMO. I have the 66" nrs big horn frame on my 13' boat and I really wish it was a little bit longer. It will give you more room for adjusting to your fit.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 14'x25" tubes and a 66" NRS frame, which gives 34.5" between the tubes. Its hard to find stuff in this size - seems like 42" is standard for large coolers and most dry boxes. I tell myself that narrower is sportier but a 72" frame would be much easier to outfit for big trips.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Go 72" with the Lion's big tubes. Im not sure if you are ever going to get the sporty or fast feel from that big boat but the extra width with make you more stable and wont hurt your ability to turn. That should be a good do-it-all boat though.


----------



## Catboater1 (May 22, 2012)

Why not go with something sexier and buy a custom welded frame instead of buying a sewer treatment plant handrail kit? 








We always make the handrail boats carry the groover!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

boatingbuss said:


> I am getting the 14'x25.5 aire lion. I have done so much searching for info that I drempt of frames last night. Does anyone own these tubes and can help me decide between these two frames? I want the best of both worlds...to carry a reasonable amount of gear, but still be fast. It will be run on san juan, salt, delores, westwater, GC........ Any help friends?-B


I used to own the 14' Nrs cat (similar shape and diam) with the 72" wide frame. At 10' long it was too easy to overload and then handed like a pig. The only time it was fast was when i was getting hammered in the technical areas and i wanted to take it slow

Save yourself some cash there are some 2004 Jag tubes in Salmon that are asking $1200 but you can probably get shipped for that price

They will carry about the same load and handle better. Or do what i did and find a leopard i can run a 12' frame and its not overloaded


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Catboater1 said:


> Why not go with something sexier and buy a custom welded frame instead of buying a sewer treatment plant handrail kit?
> View attachment 5147
> 
> 
> We always make the handrail boats carry the groover!


You sound like a lot of fun to boat with!


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

I don't know why I am toiling so much about this it is only 6 inches difference. That' like two stacked twelve packs.-B


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

boatingbuss said:


> I don't know why I am toiling so much about this it is only 6 inches difference. That' like two stacked twelve packs.-B


Its the diff between an 80 qt cooler and a 120 qt. or a 38/40 standard drybox and a custom 34". Go with the 72, tall towers, and at least 10' blades


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I would go ahead with the 72" frame considering the rivers you mentioned. You gain no major advantage with a narrower frame in most of the desert's pool drop rapids. Narrower might give you a small advantage on more technical rivers in the PNW but even that is questionable. 

On bigger expedition trips like the GC you gain a little more flexibility with a wider frame: captains boxes/rocket boxes in the rowers compartment, water jugs next to the cooler, etc.


Phillip


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

I agree with you guys. 72" is probably the ticket.Thanks for all of the info. ps has anyone ever attached a passenger platform to the front of one of these frames?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We also use the 72" frame for our Avon 18" bucket boat. With that setup we have built a passenger platform that is attached above a drop bag. It works great with a regular paco pad as a seat. We built it from building scraps found at my friend's home.

Phillip


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

boatingbuss said:


> I agree with you guys. 72" is probably the ticket.Thanks for all of the info. ps has anyone ever attached a passenger platform to the front of one of these frames?


To stand or sit? You can sit on a cooler or drybox or paco etc. nrs can probably custom bend a footbar that extends forward of the side rails or that mounts off the crossbar or drop rails


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Take a look at the NRS casting platforms. Maybe something similar to that for your front passengers feet? Talk with NRS, they are usually willing to tweak a frame part to fit the need, or can make a suggestion. Have fun with the new Cat & frame.
KJ


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Frame width will have a very miniscule affect on boat speed. The weight difference between the 2 probably isn't more than 20 lbs. The difference in speed comes mostly from the load you put on it.


----------



## HJAIII (Apr 5, 2010)

I also have 14'x25" tubes. With the 66" NRS frame with drop rails (rather than yokes), I'm able to get 40" between the tubes. I had Ray at Tuff River Stuff sew longer loops along the sides of the NRS trampoline floor, thus allowing the extra clearance between the drop rails. The extra width accommodated my dry box and cooler. Perhaps it would have been easier to get the 72" frame to begin with.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

andy and bax in portland sells yokes with an angled, welded on platform for the front. it has webbing to act as a standing surface. not sure the price they are powdercoated and look nice and might be more reasonable than using the NRS yoke and some nrs addon gear.

I have a 22" tube cat with the 66" frame and drop rails. just barely wide enought to fit a large 120qt cooler or drybox. but this doesn't leave a lot of room for the top rails to rest on the tube (its close to center of the tube and I think optimal is about 2" outside of center). 

FWIW I find a 66" in frame with the convertable drop rails works best with something like a 36" or 38" drybox/cooler ...

go with a 72" frame. you won't notice the extra 6" width on the river because most tight spots you will probably be at a 45 degree angle to the channel to keep your oars maneuverable (so your oar tips don't nail the sides of a canyon)


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

That Andy & Bax foot platform yoke thingie looks like just the ticket boatingbuss. Lots of options with an NRS frame, which is great.....unless you're a "frame tinkerer" like me. I have to remind myself of that old saying....."the enemy of good is better!"


----------



## boatingbuss (May 22, 2008)

I AM a frame tinkerer. My buddy and I have spent countless hours on my current boat with it blown up in the yard. Nobody down here runs cats, so everything I do is from scratch and looking at photos. Everyone has round boats with custom proframes (professional river outfitters). The Andy and Bax platform is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I will email them for some better pictures. Thanks everyone!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

slamkal said:


> andy and bax in portland sells yokes with an angled, welded on platform for the front. it has webbing to act as a standing surface. not sure the price they are powdercoated and look nice and might be more reasonable than using the NRS yoke and some nrs addon gear


The andy and bax yolks with the front foot platform are angled to such a degree as to not be good for standing for really any length of time, but for only a foot brace for passangers:
http://www.andyandbax.com/media/photo/aireleopard18.jpg
http://www.andyandbax.com/media/photo/footyoke1.jpg
They are pretty cool, but super spendy. I believe they are over $450 just for the footyoke assembly, over $400 for sure.


They sell another aluminum frame drop in deck that sits on your drop rails, wich are much less expensive but I can't remember the cost, I actually copied the design and made my own.
http://www.andyandbax.com/media/photo/skidguardfloorboard1.jpg


----------

